

Check your passwords against brute force attacks - ErrantX
http://lifehacker.com/5072112/check-your-passwords-against-brute-force-attacks

======
ErrantX
Quite a handy benchmark.

I used it a while ago to work out what to consider "strong" in terms of
passwords for a web app we created.

Working in security I'd consider some of the calculations _bull_ and I know it
doesn;t take into account advanced attacks (like rainbow tables) but it can be
a good rule of thumb IMO.

